# Novartis Will Appeal European Committee Recommendation Against Zelnorm Approval



## Nath (Jan 5, 1999)

Novartis will appeal an opinion from a European Medicines Agency (EMEA) committee recommending against European approval of ZelnormÂ® (tegaserod) for the treatment of women with irritable bowel syndrome with constipation (IBS-C).http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/medicalnews.php?newsid=35051


----------

